
Apple to Allow Streaming Game Services That Submit Each Game for App Store - MikusR
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/09/11/apple-updates-app-store-review-guidelines/
======
mimixco
As much as I dislike Apple's walled garden, many of these features do seem to
be here for the user's benefit. There is market value in a walled garden if it
truly offers users something that's riskier on the outside, like payments,
ads, and privacy controls.

~~~
MikusR
And each individual song on Spotify should be submitted as in dividual app for
review. Same with Youtube videos or Netflix.

